# Horn help for mask



## noahbody (Jun 9, 2006)

I bought a silicone mask last year....









and I want to make it look more like a gargoyle so I want to add horns.
I bought some Rubies Demon Horns and want to glue them to the mask and want to know whaT to use that will holdk and not destroy the mask.

My costume from last year, I am still wanting to add wings and update the stilts.










Thanks for the input.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

why not use Spirit gum, or some other kind of adhesive to temporarily hold it in place? It won't eat away the latex like Superglue might, then add some liquid latex to completely seal the horns. You'll only have minimal touch up to do over the latex and it shouldn't really be an issue with blending in the textures. Just a thought, good luck.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I'd recommend prosaide or the cheaper alternative boneyardfx mask co sells. Just be careful when you take em off to go slow, so as not to possibly ruin the paint on the silicone mask.


----------



## Freak54611 (Aug 2, 2009)

If the paint is molded into the mask, I would suggest hot glue. I mess around latex and hot glue and the glue seems to come off pretty easily and you don't need much to hold either.


----------



## Robert (Apr 28, 2008)

It has been my experience that nothing sticks to silicone except more silicone. You might order a sample of DragonSkin from Smooth-On and use that as an adhesive.


----------



## noahbody (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the advise!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

though silicone will be pretty permanent.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

If you want the horns to be a permanent fixture with the mask, you could make a internal head support the horns could be attached to, and they "poke" through the sides of the mask.

If the mask is loose, the weight of the horns may weigh down the sides and make the mask seem disfigured.


----------

